# Puppies in their new homes



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> These are some photos of two of this years babies in the new environments. The ones with the children are Cookie aka Mischief who lives in California, and the lighter pup is Rory, who has just nicely begun to darken. He lives in Oklahoma City.


--- Were the pictures attached? I didn't see any.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am having trouble uploading them. Am trying again now.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I think Cherie's having a little bit of "technical difficulties"... in the meantime, for your viewing pleasure - here's a picture of Lucybug from that same litter...

I LOVE LUCY!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I think Cherie's having a little bit of "technical difficulties"... in the meantime, for your viewing pleasure - here's a picture of Lucybug from that same litter...
> 
> I LOVE LUCY!!!


God she is soooo cute !!!!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, Sheryl!!  We really do love her so much! I'm thinking of dying my hair red, like hers... Then I could tell people she's so cute because she takes after her MOMMA!!! LOL!!


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

I love her face!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are the photos. WHEW!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Thanks, Sheryl!!  We really do love her so much! I'm thinking of dying my hair red, like hers... Then I could tell people she's so cute because she takes after her MOMMA!!! LOL!!


Sounds good to me HA HA !!! Get a perm too....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Plumcrazy for taking care of business while things were out of order here!!

Cute shot of Lucybug btw!!!!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of beautiful puppies... being loved. Those were great, thanks for sharing today!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are more then welcome. Sorry I was having so much trouble. There will be more soon. The little showgirl is just being scissored into her puppy show trim and they will be forwarding photos of her soon and I will post them. Plumcrazy`s Lucybug is from the same litter so I won`t repeat her pictures, and the other pups photos are too big to upload.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

They are all adorable : ))) BUT Lucy is my favorite still :first: 

I am not bias or anything LOL - Lucy's face is soooo precious - at least to me and her Mom :coffol: LOL


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I am not bias or anything LOL - Lucy's face is soooo precious - at least to me and her Mom :coffol: LOL


You got THAT right!!  Besides, Lucy is part of this community, too... It's like y'all know her already!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Love puppies with kids, the cutest thing is seeing a puppy licking a child.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Adorable dogs and kids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My pleasure!! I love sharing my kids!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> You got THAT right!!  Besides, Lucy is part of this community, too... It's like y'all know her already!


I am not allowed to play favourites, BUT....


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am not allowed to play favourites, BUT....


You're her favorite grandma, too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. I do love her still, and am so tickled whenever I see new photos of her here and on Facebook. I always tell Grandpa Bruce to come see little Lucybug!! Give her a big squeeze from us!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Give her a big squeeze from us!


Ok... If I *HAVE *to...  Consider it done (and I'll throw in a smooch on the snout for FREE!) Thanks for her, Cherie!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Cherie and Plumcrazy those pics are soooo cute. They are all adorable!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Ok... If I *HAVE *to...  Consider it done (and I'll throw in a smooch on the snout for FREE!) Thanks for her, Cherie!


You have no idea how happy I am that one of my kidlets is living with you. You are a wonderful Mommy and I know how well treated Lucy is. THANK YOU for loving her!!

Trillium, lots of memories huh...Aren`t they sweet... Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Here are the photos. WHEW!!


I cannot say it enough, your dogs are so luscious looking!! And I love Rory's head shot, what a doll!! I like seeing th dogs with the kids too


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Olie. That is very sweet. He is a cute little muffin isn't he?? His new family sure thinks so. We love them a lot and getting all of these glorious photos sure helps with the letting go.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Very adorable pups!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, your dogs are beautiful! And, of course, that includes Miss Lucy! ☺


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Poodleroni said:


> Wow, your dogs are beautiful! And, of course, that includes Miss Lucy! ☺


Awwww... Thanks for the compliment for our Princess Lucybug! Every day I look at her and can't believe how lucky we are to have such a smart, beautiful girl! She's such a joy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, thank you so much! I am so fortunate that all of my babies end up in such remarkable homes with great families!!


----------

